# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Fotos de las inundaciones del Garona en Arán entre Tredòs y Artíes

## perdiguera

Tras las últimas lluvias en el Valle de Arán he aquí una muestra del daño producido a algunas infraestructuras en el corto trecho que va desde Tredòs a Artíes, unos 4,5 Km. de río Garona. 
















































Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Por hoy ya se acabó.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante.

Se puede ver perfectamente la fuerza destructora que tiene el agua cuando se dan estas situaciones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con el permiso de perdiguera, voy a poner unas 5 o 6, que tenía guardadas de Twitter.

----------


## perdiguera

> Con el permiso de perdiguera, voy a poner unas 5 o 6, que tenía guardadas de Twitter.
> 
> ...


Aquí nadie tiene que pedir permiso a nadie y aunque Cerler no está en el cauce del Garona las inundaciones fueron en la misma época por lo que bien vale el mismo hilo..

----------


## Luján

Sí que hay trabajo de obra pública ahí.

Vaya cantidad de destrozos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Sí que hay trabajo de obra pública ahí.
> 
> Vaya cantidad de destrozos.


Por desgracia lo que he puesto sólo es un trozo pequeño. Hay mucho más en otras partes y otras carreteras. Hay caminos de montaña que han desaparecido. Y un montón de cosas que no se ven: conducciones de telecomunicaciones destrozadas, redes de energía eléctrica seriamente dañadas, tuberías forzadas y canales afectados, etc...
El valle de Arán tiene dos valles, formados por el Garona ambos, uno orientado de este a oeste y en otro de sur a norte, los daños en el primero ascienden a 12 millones de euros sólo en infraestructuras públicas y unos 10 en privadas. En el otro valle los daños en infraestructuras públicas no están todavía evaluados y las privadas son unos 20 millones. Un verdadero desastre da pena verlo
El Garona ahora ha variado su curso y ha arrastrado bolos graníticos de varias toneladas de peso dejándolos en lugares insospechados. Yo creo que habrá que proteger los taludes cuando se repongan y además hacer martillos que defiendan las infraestructuras. Incluso las no dañadas.
Una cosa que me ha llamado la atención: allí donde el río estaba canalizado, al menos hasta donde yo he visto, ha aguantado la canalización; los daños se han producido generalmente en zonas con márgenes de tierra.

----------


## Luján

Es que los taludes de tierra aguantan mal las avenidas. Al menos, peor que el cemento y la piedra.

Va a costar tiempo y dinero reparar los daños.

----------

